# List of Top 27 Richest Wrestlers In The World



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

This list factors in the money after taxes, debts, ailmony, expenses of any kind. 

*The Richest Wrestlers in the World:*

#1: The Rock Net Worth – $70 Million 
#2: Steve Austin Net Worth – $45 Million
#3: John Cena Net Worth – $35 Million
#4: Big Show Net Worth – $30 Million (Biggest surprise of them all to be honest)
#5: Triple H Net Worth: $25 Million
#6: Kurt Angle Net Worth – $20 million (His TNA contract must of been worth a lot)
#7: Chris Jericho Net Worth – $18 Million (Which trolls don't think he's a main eventer? Been paid like one that's for sure)
#8: Shawn Michaels Net Worth – $17 Million
#9: The Undertaker Net Worth – $16 Million
#10: Mick Foley Net Worth – $15 Million
#11: Bret Hart Net Worth – $14 Million
#12: Edge Net Worth – $14 Million (Real surprise here, at the top of WWE for a five year period, would have thought he would have made more)
#13: Sting Net Worth – $13 Million
#14: Brock Lesnar Net Worth – $12.5 Million (Stunned....) 
#15: Goldberg Net Worth – $12 Million
#16: Batista Net Worth – $10 Million (By far spends his money best, has amazing cars)
#17: JBL Net Worth – $9 Million
#18: Rey Mysterio Net Worth – $8.5 Million
#19: Kevin Nash Net Worth – $8 Million
#20: CM Punk Net Worth – $7.5 Million (This will skyrocket to atleast 15 million in the next 5-8 years)
#21: Jerry Lawler Net Worth – $7 Million
#22: Randy Orton Net Worth – $6 Million (Poor guy, how is he making so little? Pay rise needed)
#23: Alberto Del Rio Net Worth – $6 Million (What? He's really rich, not a gimmick?)
#24: Hulk Hogan Net Worth – $5 Million (LOL).
***Hogan lost an estimated $25 million in his divorce from ex-wife Linda Hogan. Linda was awarded 70% of the couple’s liquid assets, a 40% stake in all of Hulk’s companies, six luxury cars and millions more in property***

#24: Ric Flair Net Worth – $5 Million (How is this guy worth that much even after all the money he's spent in his life?)
#25: The Miz Net Worth – $5 Million
#26: Rowdy Roddy Piper Net Worth – $4 Million
#27: Chyna Net Worth: $1.5 Million (Porn rolls the retirement funds)

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/articles/entertainment-articles/richest-wrestlers-world

*Noticeably absent from the list Christian, Ted DiBiase, Kane, Booker T, Scott Steiner, DDP, Great Khali, Jeff Hardy, RVD,


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That's a pretty unreliable list. It's calculated from their declared salaries etc. but doesn't take into account their property ownerships, accurate spending and other variables.

I'm going to close this, but if another mod wants it open then fine. I just don't think it's an accurate list from a reliable source.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't worry about re-opening it. Topic closed twice already today for the reasons listed.


----------

